# Civility



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

The Moderators and I would like to remind you to review and to emphasize the importance of all the Rules for AskAndy found here:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/faq.php?faq=vb_faq#faq_ask_andy_rules

But we would especially like to you review these Rules that are most pertinent to posting on the Interchange to ensure that Members behave civilly towards one another.

It is considered uncivil on this forum to make hateful or degrading remarks against any whole section of humanity, distinguished by nationality, color, race, gender, religion, ethnic origin or sexual orientation.

Please be advised that the standards set forth in the forum rules (especially rule #1) will now be enforced with more rigor than has recently been the practice of administrators and moderators.

If you are unwilling or unable to behave civilly, please do not participate in the Interchange. 

1. No flames. Keep all debates clean and civil. This is a gentleman's (and ladies) Forum. Everyone is expected to behave accordingly. What constitutes flaming and incivility should be clear to all: no name-calling, ad hominem attacks, slurs, swearing, or personal insults. Individual instances of flaming and/or incivility will be judged by the moderators.

2. No politics in the Fashion, Trad, kids, or Women's Clothing Forums. That's what the Interchange Forum is for. Ask Andy is a politically and culturally ecumenical website, and we all benefit from the contributions of members from around the world. We want people from all nations and backgrounds and political persuasions to feel welcome to share their interest in clothing here. Critiquing world leaders' clothing is fine. When political discussions or insults against world leaders (not related to clothes) crop up in a clothing Forum, they will be moved or deleted at the discretion of the moderators.

3. Don't feed the trolls. When trolling occurs, do not respond; we will take appropriate action. Do not mention troublemakers by name and invite them to a fight or perpetuate ongoing fights. Do not encourage banned or suspended members to post. These rules are, admittedly, hard to apply. Most often, any necessary action will be taken at the discretion of the moderators. If we feel your posts are in violation of this rule, we will first send a warning and an explanation. Please take those messages SERIOUSLY and cease the behavior in question. 
...

6. If you disagree with a moderating decision taken by a moderator, DO NOT argue your case in public. Contact the moderators in private. This rule pertains solely to moderation and is not meant to preclude members and forum moderators from lively or even heated discussions on clothing or community forums subjects providing all forum rules are followed.
...

13. Odious members may be removed for cause without notice or recourse. 

Failure to comply with the above rules will result in warnings from the moderators. Failure to comply with warnings will result in the locking of your account.

Thank you,

Andy, and the Ad Hoc Committee of Moderators 
​


----------

